# Touché... A brand new midi controller... About to be released at NAMM



## Yogi108 (Jan 20, 2016)

Here are the latest pictures that Sonic State took today of the new Touché Midi controller... (Just scan down the page and you will see two pictures of the wooden controller as well as a short video a few posts further down)...

http://www.sonicstate.com/news/2016/01/20/namm2016-live-blog-press-preview-day/

It seems to me you'll be able to pitch bend by sliding your finger on the wooden surface, and apply vibrato by moving from side to side... 

I like the fact that it will be wood and not plastic... I'm usually a bit hesitant though when it comes to going all in on a first generation product like this... 

Below are two more links: a short article from Ask Audio followed by the company's website that has a few more details...

https://ask.audio/articles/new-expr...r-promises-hardware-software-synth-revolution

http://www.expressivee.com/#announcements

I'll be checking it out on Saturday for sure! 

Rod


----------



## Quasar (Jan 23, 2017)

A year and a Namm later:



Anyone using this with happiness and success? Thoughts? Thinking especially as a real-time dynamical expression controller for virtual strings, whether violins or guitars, though it clearly has some potentially useful percussive capabilities too. 

I'm intrigued at least...


----------



## robharvey (Jan 23, 2017)

Looks amazing... They've even made it easy to program by the looks of it. 

The pad he played really got my excited! Price is quite steep though. Not quite in the affordable range for me.


----------



## gjelul (Jan 23, 2017)

I tried it at NAMM. Looks and feels great, programmable and very nice quality (wood surface). The addition of the software is nice too. They announced it last year saying that it will be around $500 - now they have it for $399, which is better. However, I do have a feeling that it maybe still a bit too much for something that is not absolutely necessary in the studio.

At $250 - 299 this would have been a cool thing to have even without an immediate need.
But with that being said, it's a very well built controller and it does indeed looks and feels cool.

Another cool controller at NAMM was the Master Kontrol (Touch Inovations) @ $299.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jun 2, 2017)

I'd pick one of these over a ROLI any day.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 2, 2017)

I'd pick ROLI over this any day. :D


----------



## nulautre (Jun 2, 2017)

I'd Roli over and pick it any day... Wait... WHAT???


----------



## hyperscientist (Jun 2, 2017)

You can pick Touche, but don't ever pick ROLI! Tiny holes will stretch and grow every time you slide the waves!


----------

